# Are there any Legacy of Kain fans here?



## Bramandin (May 6, 2022)

The last game to actually make it to publication was Defiance in 2004, if you don't count Nosgoth which was a PvP that made it to beta.  The IP just got sold to a new company as part of a package with Tomb Raider, so maybe it will be revived.

The Legacy of Kain series is a dark sword and sorcery with time-travel, vampires, and eloquent dialogue.  I recommend at least watching playthroughs.


----------



## Please Be Nice (May 14, 2022)

No, but I am hopeful that Deus Ex gets another game made as part of the acquisition.


----------



## TheIntelligencePolice (Jul 2, 2022)

Now there's a game I haven't thought of in quite a while, and yet I remember devoting a lot of time to Soul Reaver back in the day.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 2, 2022)

I loved it back in the day. So much atmosphere.


----------



## Ursidae_Black (Aug 26, 2022)

Ooh I like this game. I think I still have it for the PSX. Need to get a copy of Defiance.


----------



## SurrealSisyphus (Nov 25, 2022)

I always wanted to play more of these because I enjoyed what I had, but trying to keep up with them made me feel like I was going crazy. It was seriously like some sort of Mandela Effect fever dream. Turns out it just had a really inconsistent naming scheme and there was so overall weirdness with the development.






MandaloreGaming covers it really well. He's my favorite game review YouTuber because of how well he evaluates each aspect of the game and elaborates into it with context and backstory of the development thrown in.


----------

